

How to tell if a FLOSS project is doomed to fail: a checklist - cpeterso
http://www.theopensourceway.org/wiki/How_to_tell_if_a_FLOSS_project_is_doomed_to_FAIL

======
gbhn
Anyone add up how many "fail points" the linux kernel gets? :-)

